# Problem z aktualizacja gentoo, blokady itp.

## WombaT

Witam

Chciałem zaktualizowac moje gentoo, bo juz pojawiło sie "troche" nowych pakietów. Po wpisaniu 

```
emerge -avND world
```

wyszukuje duzo pakietow do aktualizacji, ale 3 z nich sa zablokowane i znow cos nie tak jest z QT.

Czy moze mi ktos wyjasnic jakims prostym jezykiem dlaczego tak sie dzieje i jak sobie radzic z takimi bledami? Czytalem rozne dokumentacje, szukalem na google podobnych bledow ale jakos nie moge zrozumiec tego wszystkiego.

Ponizej cała tresc którą wypluwa emerge:

```
GUGUstac ~ # emerge -avND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928 [20080123] 41 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.11 [3.5.9] USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 2,739 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.4 [4.2.2-r2] USE="-nocxx (-doc%)" 1,671 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 [2.9-r1] USE="nls" 741 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009c [2008i] USE="nls" 357 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/live-2008.09.02  440 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/dosfstools-3.0.1 [3.0.0] 62 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.7 [4.0.2] USE="compat zeroconf" 52 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 [1.4.11] USE="-examples (-nls%*)" 751 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.35 [1.2.33] 503 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.2 [3.0.0] USE="zlib -network-cron" 265 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g [9.0-r7] 5 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p1 [2.3.1_p1] 883 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.4 [1.4.0-r1] USE="(-bindist%) (-idea%) (-nls%*)" 1,117 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.24.0 [2.20.0] USE="-debug" 64 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/x264-0.0.20081006  USE="threads -debug" 2,196 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p13 [5.2_p12-r1] 6 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5] 48 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1  USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test (-bootstrap%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4 [0.2.6-r3] 5 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5  USE="-debug -oss" 385 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.3  USE="(-altivec) -examples" 614 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.10] 149 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 [1.4.2.1] 57 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 102 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] 53 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.2.1] 62 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1 [0.10.0] USE="(-altivec) -debug -mmx% -sse2%" 345 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3] 43 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug" 190 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3  42 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] 49 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.2] 78 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 223 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 102 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.3.0] USE="-debug" 551 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 [1.1.4] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,548 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 259 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.8 [2.3.7] USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge% -utils" 1,312 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2] USE="-debug" 222 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 254 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 246 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug" 274 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 224 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 235 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.1-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 558 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 215 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 231 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 109 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 299 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 110 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 237 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [6.5.2-r1] USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,323 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 502 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1] 1,348 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12] USE="-debug" 262 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [237] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar (-paste64%)" 850 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-1.8 [1.3] USE="-doc" 1,571 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27 [0.18] 75 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.27 [0.18] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 [0.37.1] 138 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.1] 559 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k [0.9.8j] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 3,762 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.35 [1.30] 130 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3 [2.7.2-r1] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test" 4,678 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 [2.8.12] USE="nls python" 580 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2 [0.1.10-r1] USE="python -debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/layman-1.1.1  USE="-subversion% -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1 [1.6.4-r1] USE="X opengl svg -cleartype% -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -xcb (-test%)" 6,462 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.18 [1.17] USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 895 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.4  USE="abiword" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-0.10.4  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/twolame-0.3.12  472 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.7 [0.8.6] 69 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.11-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,528 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.43 [2.4.41] USE="nls" 115 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/hunspell-1.2.8 [1.2.6] USE="ncurses nls readline" 766 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="(-debug%)" 3,405 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-3.6 [3.3] 5,119 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.6.4 [2.4.1-r2] USE="cxx%* nls zlib -bindist -doc -guile -lzo" 4,996 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.17 [0.6.16-r1] USE="nls -doc" 802 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gdb-6.8-r1 [6.7.1-r3] USE="nls -multitarget% -test -vanilla" 15,337 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 [1.1.20080316] USE="nls unicode -examples" 370 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r1] USE="X (-cjk%)" LINGUAS="-ja%" 3,511 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1 [1.41.3] USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6f-r2] USE="nls -lzma%" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.5 [3.0.4] USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd" 759 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.19 [3.15] USE="nls" LINGUAS="pl -cs -da -de -es -fr -it -ja -nl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,054 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.19.4 [7.18.2] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -test" 2,244 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="cracklib nls -audit (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 982 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20081028 [20080318] USE="cracklib sha512%* -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh%" 3 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailbase-1  USE="pam" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.13.2 [1.12.2-r1] USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,999 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 [4.0.18.2] USE="cracklib nls pam -audit% (-selinux) -skey (-nousuid%)" 1,658 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r4 [2.62-r3] USE="ipv6 ssl -maxsysuid -md5sum" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [5.1_p1-r1] USE="X ldap pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -libedit -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,011 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4] USE="-old-linux" 208 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r8 [2.6.27-r7] USE="-build -symlink" 333 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [4.1.2] USE="fortran mudflap nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 57,645 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1 [2.6.1] USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 16,415 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1 [2.16.5] USE="fam -debug -doc% -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 4,697 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.22.4 [1.20.5] USE="X -debug -doc" 1,462 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.51 [0.30] 436 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.24.0 [1.22.0] USE="-debug -doc" 686 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.12 [0.8.11] USE="-debug" 377 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.24.3 [2.4.1] USE="ssl -debug -doc" 646 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1.3 [2.0.9] USE="ipv6 tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -sql% -static" 415 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.16 [2.14.13] USE="-debug -doc" 723 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10 [0.2.3] USE="pam -debug" 510 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.5-r1] USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 115 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r2 [8.63] USE="X cairo cups -bindist -cjk -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k" 16,536 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nxclient-3.3.0.6 [3.3.0.3] 4,287 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nxnode-3.3.0.12 [3.3.0.3] USE="-rdesktop -vnc" 5,739 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nxserver-freeedition-3.3.0.14 [3.3.0.8-r1] 6,653 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.13] USE="X alsa arts audio%* joystick%* opengl video%* xv -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss -pulseaudio -svga -xinerama (-noaudio%) (-nojoystick%) (-novideo%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1 [0.4.1] USE="X sdl" 513 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20090201 [0.4.9_p20081014] USE="X alsa%* encode ipv6 mp3 sdl threads vorbis zlib -3dnow% -aac (-altivec) -amr -bindist -debug -dirac -doc -gsm -hardcoded-tables -ieee1394 -mmx -mmxext -network -oss% -schroedinger -speex% -ssse3 -test -theora -v4l -v4l2 -vhook -x264 -xvid" 2,634 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2  USE="sdl xv -debug" 571 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/transcode-1.0.7  USE="X dvd%* iconv jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -nuv -oss -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid (-dvdread%*)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28450 [1.0_rc2_p28058-r1] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts ass dts* dv* dvd encode gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live* mad md5sum* mmx mp2* mp3 opengl oss* png quicktime sdl theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264* xscreensaver xv xvid* -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dvb (-dvdnav) -dxr3 -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gtk -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -mmxext -mng -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rar (-real) -rtc -samba -schroedinger -speex -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,969 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2 [4.4.2] USE="glib* iconv%* qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3 [4.4.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib* qt3support tiff -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/smplayer-0.6.6 [0.6.5-r1] USE="-debug" LINGUAS="pl -ar -bg -ca -cs -de -el -en_US -es -eu -fi -fr -gl -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -mk -nl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 1,342 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.6.5.1  USE="alsa ssl -emoticons -icons -oss -powerkadu* -sounds -voice" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-qt3-0.10.4  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="ldap -debug -doc" 1,434 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8 [0.5.11-r1] USE="X acpi crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 9 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20081219 [20080508] 230 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="acl fam hal ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -kerberos -samba" 1,891 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1 [2.22.0] USE="-debug -doc -esd" 1,384 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-pl-6.0.20061121.0  501 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/aspell-0.60.6 [0.60.5] USE="gpm nls -examples" LINGUAS="en%* pl%* -af% -be% -bg% -br% -ca% -cs% -cy% -da% -de% -el% -eo% -es% -et% -fi% -fo% -fr% -ga% -gl% -he% -hr% -is% -it% -nl% -no% -pt% -ro% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sr% -sv% -uk% -vi%" 1,737 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-9.64 [9.63] USE="spell -gnome (-ia32) -qt-static -qt3-static" LINGUAS="en pl -be -bg -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_ES -es_LA -et -fi -fr -fr_CA -fy -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -ko -lt -mk -nb -nl -nn -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -ta -te -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 7,174 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.9 [1.1.8] USE="unicode -hfs" 1,397 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2-r3 [1.2.2-r2] USE="encode -debug -gcdmaster -pccts" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r3  USE="alsa arts dvd%* dvdr encode hal mp3 vorbis -css -debug -emovix -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama (-dvdread%*)" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -se -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3-r1 [2.22.3] USE="hal pam -debug -doc -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 [0.4.4] USE="-doc" 356 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29 [177.82] USE="acpi -custom-cflags -gtk (-multilib)" 12,986 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 286 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="X -debug -doc" 966 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.24.2 [2.22.3] USE="-debug -doc" 677 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.8 [1.9.0.7] USE="dbus startup-notification -custom-optimization -gnome -java" 33,376 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="glib* iconv%* qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0 [4.4.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib* gtkstyle%* qt3support tiff -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster% -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="accessibility -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch -phonon%" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.3-r1 [2.6.2-r1] USE="qt4 -emacs -vim-syntax" 3,511 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0  USE="dbus -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags% -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.22.87 [10.0.15.3] USE="32bit%* (-multilib)" 3,971 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8 [0.6] USE="-debug -nautilus% (-gnome%)" 494 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0 [0.3.7] USE="gstreamer%* -debug" 395 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.8 [3.0.7] USE="dbus startup-notification xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="en pl -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 11,456 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.24.5-r2 [2.22.3-r1] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -debug -doc -gnome-keyring -kerberos -krb4" 7,674 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.11 [1.14.10] USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome" 623 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2 [2.12.11] USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k% -vim-syntax -xinerama" 17,067 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.0 [2.22.1] USE="-debug -doc (-jpeg%*)" 1,434 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1000 [1.22.3] USE="(-debug%) (-doc%)" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <gnome-base/gail-1000 ("<gnome-base/gail-1000" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 255 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="hal%* ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib% (-dri%*) (-xprint%)" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib% -ur98 -virtualbox% -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -ast% -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode% -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd% -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion% -vesa -via -virtualbox% -vmware -voodoo -xgi% (-cyrix%) (-nsc%) (-vga%)" 5,546 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 264 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="X -debug -doc -examples (-libffi%)" 511 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.0 [2.12.1-r2] USE="X -doc -examples" 2,111 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.13 ("<dev-python/pygtk-2.13" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.16.1)

Total: 172 packages (150 upgrades, 15 new, 2 in new slots, 5 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 343,658 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/roslin

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.0[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'merge')

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0[qt3support,-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0[ssl,-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

x11-libs/qt-sql:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0[qt3support,-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0', 'merge')

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    =x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2', 'merge')

    =x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4*:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/smplayer-0.6.6', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0[qt3support,accessibility,-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Aktyn

 *WombaT wrote:*   

> Czytalem rozne dokumentacje

 

Różne ? W sumie ja znam tylko jedną:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=1

no i :

```
man emerge

man portage
```

Pakiety blokujące są wtedy kiedy oba nie powinny być zainstalowane, więc jedną trzeba odinstalować. Ale przecież nie będę tutaj przepisywał handbuka, bez przesady. Ja tego inaczej też nie napisze.

Nie przejmuj sie, nie zawsze człowiek zaskoczy, i czasem trzeba przetrawić temat, szczególnie kiedy nie jest przyzwyczajony do konsoli oraz pracy z systemem na tym poziomie co gentoo. Ja też nie znam wszystkich niuansów, potrzebuje to doczytuje. Co jak co ale handbuka to trzeba przeczytać kilka razy samemu.

----------

## WombaT

rozwiazalem problem blokad gail'a i pygtk - po_protsu je wyrzuciłem. Ale nie bardzo wiem co zrobic z blokada xserver'a, no i nie mam pojecia co zrobic z tym QT, co mu nie pasi.

Nawet nie wiem czy moge puscic emerga zeby choc czesc paczek zaktualizował, nie wiem czy przez te błedy system sie nie posypie.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja na takie bloki mam bardzo brzydki sposob, wywalam wszystkie pakiety, ktore sie blokuja, robie aktualke i o ile te pakiety ktore wywalilem sie nie zainstalowaly, instaluje je z --oneshot, zawsze dziala tak jak powinno. Oczywiscie z umiarem, jakby mi sie glibc blokowal to bym go przeca nie wywalil.

----------

## WombaT

No ale co mam zrobic jesli np xserver jest blokowany przez libpciaccess ktory w ogole jeszcze nie jest zainstalowany?

No i co z tym Qt? 

Dalem update samego qt, ale dalej krzyczy ze jakies problemy są :/

----------

## WombaT

usunięcie qt4 rowniez nie pomaga, znow chce je instalowac i dalej krzyczy ze sa jakies problemy. Nie mam pojecia jak to rozwiazac, jedyna opcja jaka mi przychodzi na mysl to reinstalacja calego systemu :/

----------

## Exil

zamaskuj qt mniejsze od 4.5.0

----------

## Aktyn

Tak pół żartem:

 *WombaT wrote:*   

>  dalej krzyczy ze sa jakies problemy.

 

```
/etc/init.d/alsa stop
```

  :Wink:  ?

pół serio:

trzeba czytać komunikaty, jesli masz problemy z angielskim polecam choćby tłumacz:

http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=pl#

pisze ci przecież:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict: 
```

i masz potem wymienione które pakiety są w konflikcie.

A w dokumentacji pisze że slotowe to są takie których może być wiele wersji, ale jak widać czasami wersje się blokują, i trzeba sobie je odinstalować  albo zamaskować, co też pisze:

```
It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected.
```

Rada SlashBeast też by pomogła, bo pakiety które się blokują tak czy siak trzeba wywalić. O tym jak się wywala, i co czasem po wywaleniu pakietów się robi też jest w handbuku  :Smile: 

----------

## WombaT

maskowanie ani usuwanie qt nic nie dawało. Problemem okazał sie Kpdf ktory chce qt w wersji bodaj 4.4.2, a inne pakiety nowsze, 4.5.1. Wywalilem kpdf i po problemie. 

Pozostał problem blokady jednego pliku, ale olalem to, puscilem calego emerga, przemielił wszystko i niby ok, system działa ale x'y nie. Tzn, kde  działa dopoki nie rusze myszka, a jak zrobilem 

```
xorg -configure

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

to zawiesza sie od razu po pojawieniu sie grafiki. 

Nie wiem, jestem juz zmeczony tymi problemami, chyba sobie ubuntu zainstaluje..

----------

## Aktyn

 *WombaT wrote:*   

> Tzn, kde   / ... / to zawiesza sie od razu po pojawieniu sie grafiki. 

 

to już inny osobny temat

 *WombaT wrote:*   

> Nie wiem, jestem juz zmeczony tymi problemami, chyba sobie ubuntu zainstaluje..

 

Mi by się nie chciało  :Wink: 

.

----------

## individual

A tak w ogóle to co za błędy masz jak się X-y wieszają?

Rada SlashBeast jest dobra - ja też brzydko wywalam wszystkie blokady (trzeba tylko uważać co by jakiejś podstawowej biblioteki nie usunąć, że o glibc nie wspomnę  :Wink:  ) Potem zazwyczaj emerge -Du world załatwia sprawę.

Blokady takie niestety zawsze będą występować. Czasami developerzy zmieniają zależności w projektach, czasami już w samym drzewie portów pojawiają się radykalne zmiany i bez ręcznego usunięcia starych rzeczy nie da rady  :Sad: .

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Zwieszanie się X moze jest spowodowane ty, że zaktualizowałeś z 1.3 do 1.5 ( http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml ) ?

```

mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old

/etc/init.d/hald start

startx
```

pomaga?

----------

## skazi

Mi się wydaje że xy się wcale nie zawiesiły tylko myszka i klawiatura nie działa, bo trzeba przejść na evdev lub dodać wpis do xorg.conf:

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False" 
```

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Mi też sie tak wydaje, ale lepiej zrobić porządnie ( hald), niż nie porządnie ( AllowEmptyInput).

----------

